# How I got banned from Rationalresponders.com...



## Andrew P.C. (Apr 8, 2007)

Today was a very good day. I went to the site to see what they had to say. I posted a topic called "Why the name Paul Manata scares Brian....". In there i posted the response Paul gave to them. After that, a few guys cussed me out, and then finally I got this... "The username 1Corithians214 has not been activated or is blocked." Unless they have something saying "you can't be absent for more then a min", then I just got banned. How sad....


----------



## turmeric (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry this happened, brother, but if this is another discussion board it's against PB policy to discuss this, per Rule #4 under Posting.


----------

